# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Por poco...

## F. Lázaro

Qué poquito le ha faltado a la Selección Española de Salmónidos Mosca - Juventud para haber enganchado medalla en el Cto. del Mundo  :Frown: 

11th FIPS-Mouche Youth World
Flyfishing Championship
Lozere, France  8-15 July 2012

1 CZE - CZECH REPUBLIC 109 73660 131 357
2 USA - USA 134 52980 95 363
3 FRA - FRANCE 138 68240 124 369
*4 SPA - SPAIN 149 57000 102 352*
5 IRL - IRELAND 159 36620 63 369
6 POL - POLAND 160 56560 99 550
7 RSA - SOUTH AFRICA 175 53600 96 313
8 ENG - ENGLAND 187 40640 70 472
9 ITA - ITALY 192 27500 47 450
10 SVK - SLOVAKIA 198 33000 58 405
11 CAN - CANADA 226 29460 52 435




> http://www.marca.com/blogs/cuaderno-...onato-del.html
> 
> *España cuarta en el XI campeonato del mundo juvenil de pesca de salmónidos mosca*
> 
> sábado, 14 julio 2012, 12:07
> La selección española juvenil de pesca de la modalidad de salmónidos mosca concluyó su periplo, ayer viernes, en el XI campeonato del mundo de la modalidad,  en el cuarto lugar de la clasificación general y a un paso de la medalla de bronce.
> 
> El mundial de salmónidos mosca se ha disputado durante esta semana en los ríos;  Lot, La Colagne, l'Allier y el lago de Char, en el departamento de Lozére,  en Francia, y fue ganado, en la clasificación individual,  por el checo Martin Musil. 
> 
> ...


Buena cantera tenemos... ojalá en un futuro éstos jóvenes nos den muchas alegrías  :Smile:

----------

